# Anyone still have their tonsils?



## Pappy (May 26, 2019)

Back in the 40s, it was very popular to have your tonsils removed. I’m not so sure now if they still do it. The doctor told my mom that I should have mine out several times, but I fought the idea so I still have mine. Anyone else have theirs?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)

I don't, I remember being in the hospital as a little kid in the early 50s to get them taken out, also remember the ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Connie (May 26, 2019)

Yes, I do!!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2019)

I have my tonsils.   Never came up to remove them.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't, I remember being in the hospital as a little kid in the early 50s to get them taken out, also remember the ice cream afterwards.




I had my tonsils removed when I was 4 yrs old and my sister had hers removed the same day and she was 6yrs old. She asked for ice cream after and since I didn't like ice cream I got Jello ! That made me happy.LOL


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2019)

Gone.............Long  time  ago.   Don't  miss  them,


----------



## Camper6 (May 26, 2019)

Yep they promised me all the ice cream I could eat.

I learned a lesson there quickly.

Don't believe everything you hear is going to be good for you.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 26, 2019)

Yes, still have them.  I remember it was fashionable to have them removed and my mother suggested that I should because other people had.  I screamed "NO".   I don't believe in cutting bits off your body is you don't need to.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2019)

I still have mine!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2019)

Yes, I still have my tonsils.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 26, 2019)

Had mine out on June 24,1958. How do I know the exact date? It was my 8th birthday....

Was at my granddaughter`s graduation party Friday night and one of my 19 yo grandson`s friends was there and she just had her tonsils out last week. She was doing really well,considering that is a tough surgery when you are no longer a child,but she said it is now a laser surgery-no cutting involved-so it`s much less painful than it used to be.


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2019)

I never had them removed, but then I don't have any tonsillar tissue, according to the doctor.  I guess I won the health lottery on that one!

My mother told me that she and her younger brother both had their tonsils taken out on the kitchen table in the farmhouse.  The doctor and nurse came to the house and did the surgery, ether and all.  I guess that's how it was done out in the country back then.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 26, 2019)

I had mine removed along with adenoids in 1939 or 40.  It was performed sitting up under ether in the doctors office, then home to ice cream and jello.  Now they go to the hospital.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2019)

I still have mine.  I didn't have issues that would have made it necessary.


----------



## twinkles (May 26, 2019)

i got some parts missing but i still have my tonsils


----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2019)

Mine are still attached.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2019)

No surgeries of any kind...other than a couple of root canals....knock wood.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2019)

I had mine removed in the early 50s.  It was quite traumatic-- I had some bleeding issues and the whole thing terrified me.  It's one of those memories that is quite clear to this day.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 27, 2019)

Yeah, that was a common procedure in the 50s. I had mine out when I was 4-5. But, today, with antibiotics, and steroids, the need for surgery has fallen off. I remembe parts of the surgery. I was laying quietly on the OR table. Somebody started to tie me down, when the doc said that it was unnecessary, I was quiet. Well, all was OK till there was this "medicine" smelly mask stuck on my face. I wasn't having any of that stuff. So I started kicking. I kicked the doc really good, and knocked off all the instruments off the table, etc. They got that mask on my and I fell down onto this long tunnel and I was out. It's so strange that I remember those few moments so intensely after about 70 years.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 27, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2019)

Nope, Lost mine when I was a young child....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

I have mine....you lookin' for some? layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

Thy used to take out adenoids too. I never knew what they were.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 18, 2020)

Don M. said:


> No surgeries of any kind...other than a couple of root canals....knock wood.


Me, too
No surgeries of any kind.


----------



## toffee (Jan 18, 2020)

yep' not let going of mine for know one lol


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 18, 2020)

I still have mine, and their presence was never troublesome or brought up as a personal issue.  I can remember that tonsils were once routinely hacked out of children, however...


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 18, 2020)

I have mine.


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Had mine removed in my forties and boy, didn’t I know about it !!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2020)

I still have mine.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Still have mine.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Had mine out on June 24,1958. How do I know the exact date? It was my 8th birthday....
> 
> Was at my granddaughter`s graduation party Friday night and one of my 19 yo grandson`s friends was there and she just had her tonsils out last week. She was doing really well,considering that is a tough surgery when you are no longer a child,but she said it is now a laser surgery-no cutting involved-so it`s much less painful than it used to be.


I still have mine but sure remember when lots of kids were getting them taken out.  I can't recall the last time I heard of someone getting tonsils removed, but it's been decades.  

Seems that not too long after tonsillectomies went out of fashion, tubes in little kids' ears became a popular surgery. Wonder if they addressed the same issues?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

I still have mine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)

I had lots of sore throats and illnesses as a kid but never was made to get my tonsils out.  They are there for some good reason:

https://patient.info/news-and-features/what-do-tonsils-do


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 18, 2020)

Still have mine.Came close to losing them in my early thirties after several bouts of tonsillitis but fortunately the problem disappeared.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

As a kid, I had recurring bouts of tonsillitis. Finally had them out in my latter teens.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 18, 2020)

I had a lot of sore throats when I was a kid.  My Mom used to swab my throat with nasty Mercurochrome.  When I was 9 they decided the tonsils had to come out.  I clearly remember lying on the operating table.  They smeared carbolated petroleum jelly over my eyes and put the mask on my face.  The smell of ether still gags me.

Don


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I had a lot of sore throats when I was a kid.  My Mom used to swab my throat with nasty Mercurochrome.  When I was 9 they decided the tonsils had to come out.  I clearly remember lying on the operating table.  They smeared carbolated petroleum jelly over my eyes and put the mask on my face.  The smell of ether still gags me.
> 
> Don



I remember Mercurochrome .. it stained the skin, red. Then, there was iodine.


----------



## charry (Jan 18, 2020)

tonsils and adenoids out aged 6yrs.....


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I had my tonsils removed when I was 4 yrs old and my sister had hers removed the same day and she was 6yrs old. She asked for ice cream after and since I didn't like ice cream I got Jello ! That made me happy.LOL


It’s funny you should say that, I was 6 years old and my sister was 4 years old and we both had our tonsils removed at the same time! I remember this was back in the 60s when they did not allow visitors even parents in the hospital especially to stay we stayed there for one overnight and I was terrified! We both were in separate beds and the beds were like cribs, I felt like I was in a cage, it was a traumatic experience for both her and I remember it being very painful.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 18, 2020)

I still have mine even though I had a few sore throats.  The tonsils are merely large lymph nodes located in your throat where they produce antibodies to fight off illness, both bacterial and viral.  Personally, I'll take all the immunity I can make.

From the web:
The *tonsils* are *lymph nodes* in the back of the mouth and top of the throat. They help to filter out bacteria and other germs to prevent infection in the body. A bacterial or viral infection can cause *tonsillitis*. 

My 15 YO granddaughter has had a few sore throats and says she wants to have a tonsillectomy but she would have to miss 2 weeks of school post-op.  And with her low threshold for pain, I have tried to talk her out of it because I don't think she knows how painful it will be.  Her father has wisely taken a wait and see approach.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have my tonsils and never been in a hospital till 45 years old.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 18, 2020)

Still have mine.  Do they still remove them? Neither my children or grand children
have had them removed.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 18, 2020)

I got mine and they are quite happy!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Still have them, although I had lots of sore throats as a child. I wanted them taken out so I could get gobs of tapioca and ice cream but, alas, it wasn't to be.*


----------



## peppermint (Jan 18, 2020)

I still have my Tonsils....But I don't have a Gall Bladder....My brother and my daughter both had to get their Gall Bladder removed....So did my Mom....  Probably run's in the family....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)

Had mine out at 22 y.o.....they were always infected, no sore throats tho....infections spread to my lymph nodes under my chin....they were big bumps I could move around with my finger and they were always sore....had double surgery to have all of it removed.....did well rest of my life unless I start getting sick....


----------



## Llynn (Jan 18, 2020)

My WW2 tonsils are still in place. They've held up despite the materials restrictions in place  back then.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah, I had mine out when I was 4 or 5. I remember the surgery well, and so does the doctor. I was laying on the operating table. The doctor came in. They started to tie my arms down, when the doctor said, "He's a good boy, you won't need that." Just then someone put that mask over my face and I got a whiff of the ether. Well, I wasn't having any of that nonsense. I was going home. I started kicking. I knocked the instuments of a table, and I did a number on the doctor. Got him good several times. Finally they got that mask on me. I saw the doctor a week later, he was still hurting from my kicking him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I got mine and they are quite happy!


Mine are happy, too!

56 years strong and still ticking!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)

My mind saw ‘wisdom teeth’ LOL! 
Both of us have had them taken out.
Mine when I was 5.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes, I have mine.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mine were removed.  One of several ignorant procedures.  Some (honest) doctors refer to it as a "Ritualistic Mutilation."
Tonsils are part of our immune system.  Really stupid to take them out when they're not causing any problems.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2020)

Mine came out at age 6 and it was a most unpleasant experience.  I couldn't even eat ice cream or jello afterward, my throat was so sore.  At one point after many bouts of strep throats, my son's pediatrician wanted his tonsils to come out and I fought it.  I knew how important they are in preventing some serious illnesses.  I won and at 54, he still has them and strep throats are but a very distant memory.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> My mind saw ‘wisdom teeth’ LOL!
> Both of us have had them taken out.
> Mine when I was 5.


My wisdom teeth are long gone! 

Had my wisdom teeth out in my teens.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 29, 2020)

yep.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Mine were removed.  One of several ignorant procedures.  Some (honest) doctors refer to it as a "Ritualistic Mutilation."
> Tonsils are part of our immune system.  Really stupid to take them out when they're not causing any problems.


So true, and so surprising when I think back to the years when having ones tonsils removed was par for the course, standard procedure if you will.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 29, 2020)

I still have mine at age 82


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My wisdom teeth are long gone!
> 
> Had my wisdom teeth out in my teens.


Had mine until 31, then had them taken out all out once. Hubby still has all his.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Had mine until 31, then had them taken out all out once. Hubby still has all his.


Mine had already attached themselves to my jawbone, so the procedure was lengthy and painful. I had one upper and one lower wisdom tooth extracted one month, and the following month the last two were extracted, and I still remember the swelling.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mine had already attached themselves to my jawbone, so the procedure was lengthy and painful. I had one upper and one lower wisdom tooth extracted one month, and the following month the last two were extracted, and I still remember the swelling.


Yeah. Apparently it’s not as painful when done early.  I was put to sleep but they had such a difficult  time taking mine out that I woke up half way through the procedure. Years ago I had to get another tooth pulled and my dentist couldn’t get it out. It took over  1 1/2 hours for him to get it out. The freezing was wearing off and while he apologized profusely , I didn’t visit a dentist for 3 years after that.

I’m exceptional at taking topics off track aren’t I ? Lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yeah. Apparently it’s not as painful when done early.  I was put to sleep but they had such a difficult  time taking mine out that I woke up half way through the procedure. Years ago I had to get another tooth pulled and my dentist couldn’t get it out. It took over  1 1/2 hours for him to get it out. The freezing was wearing off and while he apologized profusely , I didn’t visit a dentist for 3 years after that.
> 
> I’m exceptional at taking topics off track aren’t I ? Lol


It's all relative as far as I'm concerned! 

Sing along with me... tonsils are attached to the, wisdom teeth, and the leg bone is attached to the, hip bone. You get the drift. LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's all relative as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Sing along with me... tonsils are attached to the, wisdom teeth, and the leg bone is attached to the, hip bone. You get the drift. LOL!


Ahhhh! I love you! 
Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ahhhh! I love you!
> Thank you!


Thanks, Keesha! 

Right back at you!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 29, 2020)

No tonsils......It was a thing to do, when we were 5 or 6....got trotted off to the hospital to have them removed, even if they were healthy.

Wisdom teeth......were being a issue, one at a time over the years, had 3 of them pulled......still have 1 left, keeping that one as long as i can......might still have use for that wisdom.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Mine were removed.  One of several ignorant procedures.  Some (honest) doctors refer to it as a "Ritualistic Mutilation."
> Tonsils are part of our immune system.  Really stupid to take them out when they're not causing any problems.


Another shocking moment. I actually agree with you. A ritual money grab. When money motivates decisions, all kinds of ‘professionals’ are on board.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 29, 2020)

jujube said:


> I never had them removed, but then I don't have any tonsillar tissue, according to the doctor.  I guess I won the health lottery on that one!
> 
> My mother told me that she and her younger brother both had their tonsils taken out on the kitchen table in the farmhouse.  The doctor and nurse came to the house and did the surgery, ether and all.  I guess that's how it was done out in the country back then.


That's where I had mine out, only it was my aunt's dining room table in the late 30's. They lived next door and their dining room had south facing windows that allowed for good natural light (or so I was told).  Same story, the doc and his nurse came to the house and did the job. I was 5 or 6 at the time.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 29, 2020)

My sister and I both still have our tonsils.  I'm not sure how we escaped intact, tonsil surgery was practically a fad when we were kids.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

I had mine removed in my late teens, as they were constantly infected. My daughter had hers removed for the same reason when she was little.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

I do. What did I win?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2020)

I had a T&A when I was in was in my mid 20s.


----------

